# Seachem prime



## jefftray (May 5, 2008)

does anybody use seachem prime in their non ferted tank? will it deprive plants of nitrates?


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Prime doesn't remove the ammonia, nitrite or nitrate. It makes them less toxic for a short amount of time and can still be used by BB and plants.


----------



## jefftray (May 5, 2008)

thanks fer the quick reply. i just needed some assurance. im going for the set it and forget it kinda set up (with occasional water changes, timed lighting).


----------



## foster (Sep 23, 2012)

I would suggest waiting 24 hrs after a water change to add ferts. 
Thiosulfate in Prime can affect a couple of the nutrients in liquid pre-mixed ferts.


----------



## TheDrake (Jul 18, 2012)

From the SeaChem rep (yesterday!):

"Prime does independently remove chlorine and chloramine. It reduces them by permanently breaking the chemical bonds that bind these substances. Prime converts the free ammonia in your aquarium into a non-toxic form which is not harmful to your fish and is then readily removed by your aquarium's biofilter. The ammonia conversion lasts for 48 hours.

As for detoxifying nitrite and nitrate- Prime binds the nitrite and nitrate in a similar fashion to how it converts ammonia from a toxic to a non-toxic form and will also hold it in this detoxified form for 48 hours as your biofilter works to remove or lessen them. Therefore, the chlorine and chloramine removal is permanent and the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate detoxification will last for 48 hours."


----------



## atomb (Apr 6, 2013)

Let me state I use Prime and have had only good experiences and a healthy tank 


I have read that statement from seachem too and while I m sure it does what it says im a skeptic and it has too have some adverse effect . 
Im not sure what it is but it just cant be magic in a bottle. Im probably wrong ...flame away 

Foster and feritilzing is probably just one of many more. 

Just my 2 pennies


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

I think people are misunderstanding the OP's question. How did we get to magic in a bottle, and dosing ferts with prime?


----------

